# Cost of living in Brisbane for single person



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I have been recently offered a job in Brisbane for 64k annually. Works out to around 5k per month. I just wanted to know how much is the monthly living expenses in Brisbane and will 5k be sufficient? I would prefer to live in the city centre and I like to go out with friends. 

Thanks in advance for your replies guys,

Cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

who says you will get 5k per month? what about taxes? from what I know you should get 4500 or so in hand. (if this 64k does not include super).


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> who says you will get 5k per month? what about taxes? from what I know you should get 4500 or so in hand. (if this 64k does not include super).


Hi. yeah you are right, i didnt mention that but you are right. Anyways, the super annu is not included, it will be added.

So can you tell me, with the 4.5k per month, would it be enough to live a good life in brisbane?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, you wont live like a king but end of month you will have a bit left


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Living expenses in Australia can be a bit hectic. Especially finding a house for oneself. City centre will probably be very expensive too! If you are looking for your own apartment in the city, I would say you wont get anything for less than $450 per week. My food & entertainment expenses per week work out at about $200-$350 per week. Gas can be a bit expensive, ranging from $1.38-$1.60 per liter, but if you take public transportation it might work out cheaper.

What kind of work will you be doing? Do you have a set date to come over? =)


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys, thanx for your replies. I really appreciate it.
@Charlize: I dont yet have my starting date but I would be doing Management Job, more of strategic Management and Sourcing.

In the mean time I have another question. The company is going to apply for a Visa for me. its 457 Visa. I am bit anxious and little worried too. Are these kind of VISA difficult? Anything I should be worried about? And yes if the company matter , its Rio Tinto.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I came to Oz on a 457 visa, it was a bit of a struggle to receive it, because of the medical checks, police clearance ext ext. It should be much easier if you are one person though.

The city is very beautiful-always buzzing-and the people are easy going and nice. Also, their are many french people here, you will be able to talk in your language very easily. I came here just a few months ago and I made alot of friends in the city.


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Thanx for the reply guys.
I also have heard that Brisbane is a nice place. Well though I would like to speak French with the french, I am more looking forward to meeting people from around the world. I have known people from Europe. I would really love to know people from SA, Australia, NZ, etc. 

oh and just a little question there, is 457 Visa something that I should be worried about? I mean what is the success rate of 457 Visa being approved?


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

you will meet people from all over the world. Europe, Usa, China, Indonesia, Fiji, Africa and ofcourse Aussies and Kiwis(NZ). Brisbane is very diverse, with alot of different people. You will love it. 

457, if you are in good health and you have no criminal record, chances are you will be easily accepted. Age plays a factor too. How old are you?


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Thats good. i am just 27. I hope its a positive factor.


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you have any qualifications? I got my 457, even though I was still 20, but it's because I am going to study here. Now, it is much easier because I have permanent residency.


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hi...Yes, I am have an Engineering degree (Bachelors). I also hold a degree Masters in International Business and International Manager. I speak English and French, got one year experience of International Work Exposure as well. Will these things help make the process easier you think?


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

If you dont get the visa, there must be something wrong! You have a clean record, in good health, Bachelor in Engineering, Masters and 2 languages. Im pretty sure they will except you straight away. You are the perfect candidate. As far as I know, you don't have a thing to worry about. Have you been in Australia before?


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Charlize said:


> If you dont get the visa, there must be something wrong! You have a clean record, in good health, Bachelor in Engineering, Masters and 2 languages. Im pretty sure they will except you straight away. You are the perfect candidate. As far as I know, you don't have a thing to worry about. Have you been in Australia before?


I agree, I applied for my 457 and it was approved in 3 days. I had to go for medicals as well. Keep all your documents scanned and ready. You will get 457 very easily.


----------

